# Drehgriffe schwergängig  gehen auch Daumenschalter?



## Sentilo (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habt Ihr alle Drehgriffe an den Kinderrädern? Bei uns sind die sehr schwergängig, und deshalb denke ich über Alternativen nach, Shimano STX zum Beispiel. Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert und passt das für Kinderdaumen?

Dank & Gruß

Sentilo


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2010)

Das kommt halt auf die Finger länge an, in jedem Fall neue Hochwertige Züge und Hüllen verbauen und den Zug gut mit Teflonfett einschmieren, das ist dann für das Kind deutlich leichter beim schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rOha (17. Juni 2010)

Hi Sentilo,

Ich habe bei meinem Sohn und meiner Tochter seinerzeit die Drehgriffe gegen SRAM Trigger (attack?) ausgetausch, die waren Shimano 7-/8-fach kompatibel und billig. Glaub, die gibt es aber nicht mehr?

Anyway, SLX oder Deore sollte auch prima tun. 

Resumee für mich ist: Die Kids hatten die dicken Drehgriffe bemotzt, weil sie die wegen der Dicke und Schwergängigkeit schlecht bedienen konnten. Und Ich war es auch leid die praktisch immer verdrehenden Lenkergriffe zu ersetzten. Vorher war das mit dem Schalten eher Glücksache und hat öfter zu Frust auf der Tour geführt, weil dann bergauf der falsche Gang drin war, etc.. Nach dem Umbau haben meine Kids die Schaltung auch folgerichtig bedienen können. Dazu ein paar robuste schraubbare Lenkergriffe (z.B. Syntace Motogripz, die kann man auch etwas kürzen) und man hat auch schraubertechnisch etwas Ruhe vor 'Verschleiss'.

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## raymund (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich spendiere dem 20" hotrock meiner Tochter gerade auch eine anständige Schaltung.
XT-Trigger, ein kurzes 600er Rennrad-Schaltwerk, XT Kassette, 8-fach Alivio Nabe und LX Umwerfer(größtenteils gebraucht).

Das Schaltwerk ist laut ihrer Aussage einfacher zu bedienen, als der Drehgriff.
Damit sie den Umwerfer bedienen kann, habe ich gestern die Umwerferfeder etwas "entspannt".
Wenn ich noch die fehlende Zugführung hingebastelt habe, werde ich berichten.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (17. Juli 2010)

So, hier die versprochenen Bilder.

Komplett:




Detail Zugführung




Zuganschlag




Gruß
Raymund


----------

